# Has anyone use these tires for TOC wood rims? (Schwalbe G One Speed)



## Robertriley (Jul 31, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112356356153


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 31, 2017)

Those look great- a little skinny, but should work fine.  I've liked the Schwalbe tires I've run before- zippy, but a little too puncture prone to use on a commuter on city streets. There are some wider tubeless versions available, but that would take some engineering or glue to work.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2017)

$77 here for what looks to be the same tire
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwalbe-S-...fcef754&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=112356356153


----------



## filmonger (Oct 5, 2017)

I like them - put them on my 28 inch iver tubular rims... Used the all black ones.  Not quite as wide as you would like to see - but they work and look TOC. The width is fine and not tooo skinny. I'll post a pic in a few mins - they are mounted on my 1904ish Pierce.


----------



## filmonger (Oct 25, 2017)

OK here are some pics..... 28 x 30 ( almost wide enough ) - they still do fine. I would just like to see them at least as wide as 32 ( as my old Vittoria EVO's were ). As you can see from the pic's - the edge of the rim on the Iver rims just is oh so slightly wider than the tire itself. Still - looks fine. Would not want to rub against a curb though. I prefer the Noir version making the tire all black looking.


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 25, 2017)

filmonger said:


> OK here are some pics..... 28 x 30 ( almost wide enough ) - they still do fine. I would just like to see them at least as wide as 32 ( as my old Vittoria EVO's were ). As you can see from the pic's - the edge of the rim on the Iver rims just is oh so slightly wider than the tire itself. Still - looks fine. Would not want to rub against a curb though. I prefer the Noir version making the tire all black looking.
> 
> View attachment 697421 View attachment 697422 View attachment 697423 View attachment 697424 View attachment 697425 View attachment 697426 View attachment 697427



They look great @filmonger, are they without any printed logos?


----------



## filmonger (Oct 25, 2017)

The logos are still there.....


----------



## dnc1 (Oct 25, 2017)

filmonger said:


> The logos are still there.....



Doh! I see them now!


----------

